# very upset



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I had to ditch the Klonapin and my pych doc put me on Valium until I see him on Tuesday. I must say it totally kills the stomach pain let me tell you I am feeling NO PAIN so that is good.I am on 10mgs 3 times per day but at least its helping I'm so distressed about all this. I had the flex sigmodosopy a few years ago should I go again and get more tests done? I cannot believe there is just this thing called IBS but its not everyday so it must be IBS its not my Graves Disease either because my labs are normal so I called my shrink because I'm loosing it and I cannot deal with this anymore and running to the "potty" everywhere I go in public with IBS-D. I'm terrified to take Lotronex I'm scared it will ruin my intestines and makeit worse. I'm terrified of the Valium I'm on but I feel defeated and I CAVED and said, I will takeit until Tuesday then my doc is going to talk about about a mood stabilizer for me and I don't want to gain weight and I get sick to my stomach on most of the psych drugs the VALIUM is working wonderfully but I know I cannot stay on that forever because its addictive but I need it right now otherwise I will completely and totally SNAP. I have tried every Herb, meditation, yoga, eating right you name it for the last 5 years I have been dealing with this mess and I'm about to check into the nut house seriously.IBS QUEEN


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

We certainly don't want you to have to check into the nuthouse......







although for sure there have been times when we've all felt that way.Your continued sense of humor suggests that you still have a very in tact fighting *spirit...







When all of the various meds that I once took stopped helping me.... I started looking inside of me... and when I introduced clinical ibs-specific hypnotherapy into my daily regimen, it made a very positive difference in my anxiety levels... when all of those medications couldn't.This is not to say that meds are bad... not to say that they don't have their place..... just saying that I've finally arrived at a place where I know that true healing for me is coming from within.Hope this helps, EvieP.S. Hey Queen..... I'll give you a run for yer money any day as far as once having anxiety levels that shot the electrodes off of my skin !!And when it comes to BLOAT... I wrote that whole chapter in the book of IBS....














"fluff"


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Please don't rule out anti-depressant medications or something like that. IBS can be so tied to stress and other things that we need the help.To be honest, I don't understand the fear of getting addicted or even just taking these drugs. If they help, then so what if you need them all the time? I understand if it is something that can damage your body in some way but there are many drugs that you don't even feel except that you feel less stress. I am bi-polar with various other mental problems but without my medications I would not be here anymore. IBS is so hard to live with, I would have given up long ago.Please at least give it some thought. I am not trying to convince anyone but I am curious about the fear. If you could explain that, I wouls really appreciate it.If there was a "Magic Pill" to control IBS, I would be first in line.siennamover57


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for your reply's,Yes I do have a fighting spirit but I think I might be bipolar as well I'm not positive and maybe I'm not but I do need these meds right now to stay stable without snapping. I don't want to get addicted to anything but my shrink is good so I don't think I will be getting addicted but I have to say the valium is helping so much and I have already "looked inside myself per say" I have spent 7 years in therapy and went through Major depression 10 years ago I have Graves Disease and IBS -D and I have to do something so I won't end up totally nuts







I am trying to take things a day at a time and not get all







about everything. I am feeling no pain let me tell you that my meds are doing wonders the valium is a godsent in my humble opinion. I have no stomach pain and it beats Bentyl by a long shot so I am going to take that until I see my shrink on Tuesday for a mood stabilizer I just don't know about what to take there but I guess I will have a nice chat since I see him for 1 hour.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

There have been times when I have also needed meds on a short-term basis as well, so I fully understand where you are coming from. Hope things get better for you, EvieP.S. Have you tried relaxation therapies such as hypnotherapy or biofeedback?


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

i take paxil and i use to take Klonapin but no more.but i may need to again but the Klonapin didnt really seem to do much.the paxil seems to help but one of the side affects of the paxil i take is diarrhea go figure.so now i want to stop taking it but if i do i may end up in the nuts house.id love a pill to stop the D and id love to gain some weight.but i know how you feel lots of us do.


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi all,Sorry I haven't posted in a while I've been really a mess with this IBS stuff. My Psych doc put me on Neurontin and I hope it helps. I stopped taking the Klonapin it didn't do anything for me at a 2mg dose per day I had no problems getting off it I wasn't addicted I wasn't on it long enough. I am going to ask about the hypnotherapy since my insurance won't cover Biofeedback and thats to expensive







I can't afford alternative medicine its way to much I have spent so much in herbs that do nothing. From Peppermint to Oils you name it I have tried it.I am taking 2400mgs of Neurontin a day and it seems to be hitting the pain I had IBS D all day yesterday I get it about every other day and I have lost about 10lbs over the last 2-3 weeks from this. Its not my graves disease either because my Labs are normal. I am not shaking, sweating or heart palps so nothing there so I know for a fact its STRESS and ANXIETY that is causing this. I'm under extreme pressure at work and its taking its toll on my GUT.I'm going to ask my Pych doc in a week when we meet abou the hyno therapy what exactly is that? Does a therapist do it or is that alternate medicine if its alternate medicine I won't be able to afford to go. Its like over $100.00 a session for Biofeedback therapy and I just can't afford that. It sucks the company pays for a shrink but they won't pay for alternate meds what the ?????????????Frustrated IBS QUEEN


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Good for you, IBS Queen..... if it helps to know this, I was on my last leg when I finally engaged in the hypnotherapy. By then I was in a state of mind to the effect that I was determined that it was going to help me. It was the best choice that I ever made.Let us know how things are going for ya....







Evie


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey does the Hypnotherapy really work? I'm a desprate women haha I am freaking out about all this IBS #### and I'm terrifed to try Lotronex I would luv to try it but I'm scared of the side effects? Is this what you did? Neurontin then hypnotherapy what is Hypnotherapy?


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi Ibs queen!!I lived on the south shore most of my life!! Go Red Sox!!!Anyway,,I am sorry you are having so many problems...Do you have any female issues? Have you talked to a gyno about endometriosis? try this link,,maybe you will find something that seems connected with your problems..good luck.. http://www.geocities.com/mashapetrova/endo.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey IBS Queen.... I could have sworn the first time I responded to your post that the last paragraph in your post wasn't there? Either that or I am losing my mind........







What is hypnotherapy? It is a means of training your subconscious to "think" more positively and to allow you to learn how to focus more intently to the effect that you can actually control how your body responds to stress. It can be done on a realtime basis with a licensed therapist or it can be done using the IBS Audio 100 Program available on the CBT/Hypno Forum here on this board: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ Here are some other links that may help with understanding of hypnosis: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Wishing you good health, Evie


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Many thanks for the links Evieno I don't have endometriosis.Thanks for the links though.IBS QUEEN


----------



## emmabean (Apr 30, 2003)

IBS Queen? I feel that nuthouse thing feel like check ing my self in sometimes to....andout....let me tell you. I just started anti-depressants I am praying for some kinda relief. Have the D-kind sometimes C but mostly D I need a bathroom everywhere I go. I have lost my job and spend most my time in the house. I am hoping to get better ....I am 2 months in now.You are not alone.....God Bless


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I know its tough this entire IBS thing is like getting so old. I hope the Neurontin isn't making my D IBS worse its suppose to cause constipation that is what the doc on call said, yesterday but I'm having the D problem at least every 2-3 days I haven't had a normal BM in over a month. I'm getting really concerned now about this. Has anyone else tried Neurontin and did you all have IBS D or were you nicely constipated how I would luv ot be constipated I never have been constipated and I would luv it to just have a break from DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDAnyway I'm so depressed I don't know what to do. any thought?QUEEN OF IBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Sorry things are unsettled for you, Queen.Did you read the article that GailSusan posted on the Anxiety Forum? It's worth a read and it may help in some way.Hope you feel better...  EvieP.S. Did I say something about endo?


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Hello Queen; I'm Luilu.Have you ever tried Lomotil for your IBS-D? It was miraculous for me. I recently had a very severe IBS attack, like you, work related stress. I was afraid to raise my Lomotil dosage in case I got addicted, but one of the ladies in the chat room suggested that I "Go for it", which I did. I followed up with my doctor of course, and he agreed it was okay to take more if I had an attack.I also suffer from GAD (Generalized Anxiety Disorder). I tried all of the alternative medicinesources, but never could get it under control...panic attacks, mood swings etc., until my doctor put me on Xanax. I was terrified of it too, that it was addictive etc. I was on it constantly for almost a year, and came off it with no problems whatsoever. I think it is when people abuse medication that they get hooked. If you are taking it because you have a medical condition, it takes care of the problem, then you stop the drug; at least, that has been my experience. Please don't give up. If you feel that your doctor isn't supporting you, get another who will. Try everything! Evie says that hypnotherapy has worked for her, perhaps it will for you too.Just remember that you will always have support and understanding here.Good Luck.Luilu


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks so much Evie and Luilu,No I haven't tried Lomotil I will have to ask about that drug. Since going down off the Neurontin my IBS actually has let up a bit. Maybe it was doing more harm than good. I am going to ask about the Lomotil. If its addicting I doubt my current doc will give it to me but its worth a shot. Its like you said, you take it for a medical condition but you don't down a bottle of it at a time. Maybe docs don't trust us with meds who knows.Anyhoo I'm going to go look up this Lomotil and ask my doc about it.I'm also going to ask about the hypnotherapy option as well.Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I have IBS-C/slow mo, BUT I read under "Living with IBS", LEAP has been a tremendous help to others with IBS-D. If you check the message that says , "What is LEAP?", there are success stories there. I have no experience with IBS-D, but do with anxiety, depression, hopelessness (after major body failure), and fear against taking medicine. Other people I know who were in acute, severe phase of IBS as I am OVERCAME it through SPIRITUALITY and changing out the junk in their head. It would be easier if I could pop a pill, because changing myself is hard and scary. But I am doing it slowly through a 12-Step Program, therapy, and just started hypnotherapy. Knowing my family still cares about me and loves me gets me through the worst of times. I'll pray for you. (no religion)


----------

